# O voc Zin 123- as good?



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody have some feedback about the 0 voc 123? Sure would be nice to have a primer that has grip/holdout etc that didn't stink like bad catbox.

?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

don't know, paint stores don't carry it around here


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not seen it yet either.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i've seen it around in a couple box stores, but haven't tried it yet. I don't know if I'd trust the adhesion or stainblocking as much as the original. But, its zinnser, and i sorta trust the companies products. Just hard to believe it could do as good of a job.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bought a gal, might not need it for a bit but it holds promise. Maybe I'll try it on something at home and see how it handles.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I did a side by side on an old sample board that had oil varnish on it. Reg 123 and Bulls Eye Zero. The 0 dried a little faster and held up to a fingernail test after about an hour and a half better than reg 123. Sheen about the same, coverage about the same. 
So far I like what I see-


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I use Stix in these situations. I am in love with the stuff. We did a faux finish on a glass sofa table to make it look like stone. (stainless steel frame) It has been about 3 years and not one scratch on the table.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

What the point of using the Zero was / is- no stink. Sometimes I get a client that gets uppity with the catbox smell that most good gripping primers have because of the ammonia in them.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> What the point of using the Zero was / is- no stink. Sometimes I get a client that gets uppity with the catbox smell that most good gripping primers have because of the ammonia in them.


I understand 100%. I do find once you seal up the primer the smell is gone.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a skimmed out ceiling next week that I'm going to prime with this stuff. 
Probably overkill for a ceiling, but want to try it out. 
BTW, I've been finishing ceilings with BM's waterborne ceiling paint, and have found that it does not like any patching at all, must have prime. Not so much of an issue with Muresco, but the WB CP is flatter.


----------

